# Bandsaw Transport



## Repcobpg (Mar 27, 2012)

If i purchase a fully assembled 14" bandsaw, does it need to be transported standing up? I have a pickup but i figure the saw is about 6' tall and it would seem safer to lay it down to transport it, but i don't want to mess it up (knock the wheels out of alignment or worse). Anyone have any experience with this? Advise on the best way to move it. Will likely be a 2 hour drive.

Thanks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*separate it!*

Remove the table first.
Then turn the belt off the motor pulley.
Then unbolt the stand.
Now you can lift the saw it self, because it's more manageable.
Put the stand in last, the saw in first, that way you will have the stand ready to place the saw on when you get home.
Been there done this, more than once.
The saw will be heavy, so if you need help, get some.
Lay the saw on the back side on some padding and keep it from sliding or rocking around. Heavy objects slide forward in a "panic' stop so, prevent that by tying it down. BTDT more than once. :laughing: bill


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

Eh, I tipped my 14" Delta into the back of my Cherokee and shoved it in. It did tweak the belt box a tad but it bent back easy enough. Oh, I did support the top wheel housing with a block of wood.


----------



## Repcobpg (Mar 27, 2012)

Well, that all makes perfect sense! Thank You!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you have a pickup, I would stand it up in one of the forward corners (preferably on the passenger side), and tie it off so it doesn't move. :yes:









 







.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I moved 3 - 14" bandsaws recently*



cabinetman said:


> If you have a pickup, I would stand it up in one of the forward corners (preferably on the passenger side), and tie it off so it doesn't move. :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In the last year I purchases 2- 14" Deltas and a 14" Craftsman
I have a pickup with a topper/cap so, vertically wouldn't work for me. They weigh 250 lbs roughly, and separating the saw into it's upper and lower parts makes more sense to me.

I would NOT do it anyway, because the weight of the casting, and tables makes it top heavy and tippy. There is not a good way to keep it tied down from front to back if it's in the front corner, since there is not enough length in the lines to a forward attachment point. Upon acceleration it may tip backwards as a result. 
The bigger point here is that all assembled it will be more weight than one person can manage easily. Just getting it up in the bed vertically would be a problem.
Additionally, if it's on a mobile base it will slide around easily ...not good.
Finally, the table trunnions are not meant as carry handles and have broken off in transporting according to others who have not removed the table.

As with all free advice, you get what you pay for, but I'd rather be safe than sorry and have a broken machine or lose one over the side of my pickup in an abrupt maneuver or sudden stop, but that's just me. :yes: bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> In the last year I purchase 2- 14" Deltas and a 14" Craftsman
> I have a pickup with a topper/cap so, vertically wouldn't work for me. They weigh 250 lbs roughly, and separating the saw into it's upper and lower parts makes more sense to me.
> 
> I would NOT do it anyway, because the weight of the casting, and tables makes it top heavy and tippy. There is not a good way to keep it tied down from front to back if it's in the front corner, since there is not enough length in the lines to a forward attachment point. Upon acceleration it may tip backwards as a result.
> ...


You move them your way, I offered my way. I've moved a 18" several times that way, without a problem. You don't need an appreciable length of line to tie down efficiently. Actually, the shorter the better. Properly tied/ratcheted in place is the best way IMO. Laying down presents more of a problem in stopping which way it can move, and the possibility of it being jarred due to bumps.

Moving heavy equipment onto higher loading levels isn't all that difficult. Having help is a good idea. A plywood ramp, or one made with 2x's of appropriate width, and a come along works wonders. I've done it solo that way many times with all kinds of heavy machinery without incident.

Or, dismantling can be another option, if you have the time.










 







.


----------

